# Game 2: Pacers -vs- Heat Gamethread....



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)




----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's bounce back and put out the Heat!...This is a very winnable game, especially since we're playing at home. My prediction: Pacers 108 - Heat 98


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

HAHA, Boomer coming down like Batman!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacemates looking hot as usual!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I have to step out tonight, so I won't be able to continue watching this game, but I really hope pull this out...GO PACERS!!!!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

brandon rush. where has your game gone, BOI? you're killing my fantasy team!!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, so far they have not looked good. tj ford has not impressed me this season and neither has brandon rush. i hope tyler and mike get back asap. we need 'em badly.


----------

